# What made you buy your car?



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

What car do you have and why did you buy it? what lead you to it, did you have it in your mind for a while or was it just an impulse buy? whatever it was let us know!

I currently drive a 2001 Honda S2000. After owning a audi s3 for a few years which i loved it was too refined and quiet inside and I craved that sportscar feeling, something raw and RWD, that my old mk MX5 gave me so naturally the S2000 was the next step up. the earlier models (1999-2001) were the proper raw versions of this car that honda designed for the track, after this they watered down the suspension and made it more road friendly so I had to get an early model. Also I had brochures for this car as a child and have always liked them so once I found the right one for me I had to buy it.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Jaguar S-Type R - Bought it for sheer performance and all of the refinement/comfort is just an added bonus. 400bhp and RWD is a hoot... Except on wet roundabouts :lol:


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

2014 Corsa VXR Nurburgring Edition - Bought the car because of the handling with the Bilstein B12 damper setup, Drexler LSD, Brembos and Lightweight forged alloys all as standard. Cornering grip is immense and no oversteer and no under steer, just grips and goes.  Around town it is quite stiff and harsh, but give it a tight A or B road and it just comes alive even in the wet it just grips with the uniroyal rainsport tyres. Its nothing like my old standard Corsa VXR.

James


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

insanejim69 said:


> 2014 Corsa VXR Nurburgring Edition - Bought the car because of the handling with the Bilstein B12 damper setup, Drexler LSD, Brembos and Lightweight forged alloys all as standard. Cornering grip is immense and no oversteer and no under steer, just grips and goes.  Around town it is quite stiff and harsh, but give it a tight A or B road and it just comes alive even in the wet it just grips with the uniroyal rainsport tyres. Its nothing like my old standard Corsa VXR.
> 
> James


Always liked the look of these but not sure on the latest Corsa, it just looks a bit OTT!

Isn't the LSD only an option on the latest model too?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Because it's big and French.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

millns84 said:


> Always liked the look of these but not sure on the latest Corsa, it just looks a bit OTT!
> 
> Isn't the LSD only an option on the latest model too?


Yes new model isn't to my liking (although the interior is better) and comes in standard VXR or VXR Performance Pack variants.

LSD is the biggest difference IMO, being a plated mechanical diff.

James


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

BMW e60 530i 3-litre with the manual box, bought to replace an e39 528i manual which was getting a bit long in the tooth.

I scoured the country for one with the :driver: [theey're like hens' teeth ] and scored because the selling garage didn't _really_ appreciate what they had - all the toys + Comfort seats - heated, vented and with massage function, they're just brilliant.

Travelled from up near the moon here to Cambridge to bring her home.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

BMW 5 series estate, I've bought estates for the past 20 years and love the shape of them over the others. I have had auto's for the past 6 or so years and I bought this for the performance (for an oil burner estate) 6.4 seconds 0-60 and the fact it has all the toys I want.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Bmw e39 530i.
I bought one because my dad has always had BMW'S and it seems it's in my blood.
It's not an M5 because when I was looking for it my wife was convinced I'd kill myself in one.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Nissan LEAF because 22,000 miles cost me £380 in fuel costs.
Polo GTI because sometimes fun is better than saving money!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

308gti 270, because Ford messed me about, because BMW are expensive, because for a 1.6 it's flipping fast, because it's subtle and last but by no means least, on the motorways it properly turns heads.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

BMW 118d M Sport. Because i worked at BMW dealer therefore got a good deal plus now do 20k miles a year so need a diesel. Most importantly i like the look of it with the M Sport pack


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

BMW M2, because I always wanted an high performance sporting coupe and it's a driver focused car, will most probably be the last M of its kind. Finally taking delivery of it tomorrow.


----------



## Rae1001 (Aug 6, 2013)

Xtrail 2.0dci aventura. Bought it as it has a lot of toys and comforts compared to its competitors and for family duties. It big enough to chuck the kids bikes in etc


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> BMW M2, because I always wanted an high performance sporting coupe and it's a driver focused car, will most probably be the last M of its kind. Finally taking delivery of it tomorrow.


Bet your bouncing of the ceilings SB!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

A45 AMG 4matic 0-60 4.2sec 388bhp up grade air filter, fastest 20L Turbo in the world:car: that's what sold it for me.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> BMW M2, because I always wanted an high performance sporting coupe and it's a driver focused car, will most probably be the last M of its kind. Finally taking delivery of it tomorrow.


Somebody is not getting any sleep tonight :lol: 
What colour :thumb: it was between this and a A45, but I picked the A45 because I love merc's :argie: but the M2 sounds amazing. I hope you enjoy your beast:thumb:


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Audi S5 because...well look at it...! Best looking Coupes out there (the M2 is very close SB! As is the M4!), I love supercharged engines, has a lovely sounding V6 and quattro means I can still floor it like a child at every set of lights come rain or shine


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

335
Primarily wanted 4wd saloon and got a great deal.
Sub 5 sec 0-60 and 40+mpg a bonus


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

2004 Focus TDCI Sport

Bought primarily because it fitted my budget at the time and it's very resonable to run, tax and insure. It also handles very well for the type of car it is, has space a plenty and after almost eight years of ownership I still enjoy driving it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Zetec-al said:


> Bet your bouncing of the ceilings SB!


I am indeed Al, a year long waiting list which I found unbearable. The longest I ever waited for a car was 12 weeks


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

98 106 gti.. because I liked the look and pound for pound they are immensely fun


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Nissan Skyline GTS-t. Alcohol.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I am indeed Al, a year long waiting list which I found unbearable. The longest I ever waited for a car was 12 weeks


Make sure you get some pictures up of it!

Any detailing work planned on it?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Zetec-al said:


> Make sure you get some pictures up of it!
> 
> Any detailing work planned on it?


I sure will get some pictures up of it, hopefully over the weekend. Daryl over at 
Offset detailing will prep my M2 for the winter as I won't get the chance, it would be too late for me to do. :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

PugIain said:


> Because it's big and French.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


Do you drive Gerard Depardieu? 

Haw he haw he haw.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> BMW M2, because I always wanted an high performance sporting coupe and it's a driver focused car, will most probably be the last M of its kind. Finally taking delivery of it tomorrow.


ONE MORE SLEEP, SB!!!!!!!!!

Jeez chum, I'm excited for you lol.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a BMW 320d m sport x-drive. I always wanted a BM, but as I do a ridiculous amount of moles every year, I needed a diesel. The budget wouldn't stretch to a 330 or 335, so the 320 did just the trick. Got a brilliant deal too which helped. 8 months of ownership, and I still absolutely love it. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

2009 Range Rover sport, 
1) because I've owned a hot hatch, sports saloon, a 330hp AWD track set up estate car, a luxury v8 cabriolet and a few others but never a proper 4x4.
2) I got it unbelievably cheap.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cookies said:


> ONE MORE SLEEP, SB!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jeez chum, I'm excited for you lol.
> 
> ...


Thank you Cookies, :thumb: I'll sleep with one eye open tonight :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cookies said:


> I have a BMW 320d m sport x-drive. I always wanted a BM, but as I do a ridiculous amount of moles every year, I needed a diesel. The budget wouldn't stretch to a 330 or 335, so the 320 did just the trick. Got a brilliant deal too which helped. 8 months of ownership, and I still absolutely love it.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


And I saw a picture of it on the show us your BMW thread, bloody lovely car you have too. :car:


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Honda Civic Type R FN2

After loving the EP3 i wanted to see if the FN2 could match it or better it. And i was Right 

I LOVE IT


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Spike85 said:


> Honda Civic Type R FN2
> 
> After loving the EP3 i wanted to see if the FN2 could match it or better it. And i was Right
> 
> I LOVE IT


I have a soft spot for the type R FN2, I wish I'd owned one.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I have a soft spot for the type R FN2, I wish I'd owned one.


There so much better than published.

I like to go against the Grain sometimes, Try things that have had bad press and see if it's true. And i honestly believe there smoother, more modern and as quick if not a little quicker than the EP3

The EP3 is a great car and always will be and also has that raw feel about it, but i needed a little more comfort while retaining performance


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Thank you Cookies, :thumb: I'll sleep with one eye open tonight


Just flippin right chum. What time are you collecting it at tomorrow? What a fabulous day you have ahead. You're getting an M2!!!


Soul boy 68 said:


> And I saw a picture of it on the show us your BMW thread, bloody lovely car you have too. :car:


Cheers bud. Tiz quite nice alright lol. But, I can't wait to see your new one.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Bought my Nissan 350z with Nismo Aero pack In 05.
Purely by accident. 
I was looking at 10yr old Supras, RX7s, Mitsubishi GTOs etc.
350z never really did anything for me visually.
Then saw a Nismo kitted one in Evo magazine as one of their long termers and was hooked.
The fact it drove so well on the test drive had me put an order in the following week. 
11 yrs on and no regrets.
After a detail I still get that warm new car feeling inside.
Yes I've lost over 20k in depreciation. 
But for 11 yrs pleasure. ....worth every penny.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

1980 Porsche 911SC bought 10 years ago in a buy something special for £10k because I was 22 and I could, bought it for £7600 and thought I'd keep it for a while then progress but I ended up falling in love with it and used it as a 14,000 mile a year daily for a bit, has been all over Europe with me and my wife and 3 years ago I embarked on a 2 year full rebuild (its first and only one) acid dipping the shell and making it perfect to me. It's a fair weather car now and I will never sell it. My son can have it as by the time he is 17 I won't be able to drive it.

2009 Volvo XC70 D5, need a car my wife won't kill, bought it cheap from a trade contact and it has every toy you could want on a modern car and with nearly 166,000 miles it still goes strong and does everything I ask it to do.

2003 Peugeot 206sw, bought from the family of my wife's late great uncle for £200 and used as my knock about car because it's such good vfm and with 43k otc it'll probably live forever. Replaces the DB9 as my daily if you like lol!!


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Seat leon cupra R. 

Had a bmw 330i e46. Always going wrong. Went to wash it one morning and it decided to throw a tantum and the engine management light came on again for the millionth time😠. 

Turned the car around and went home, decided that i was getting shot of the bmw that day and didnt care what i was going to drive as long as it wasnt that head doing bmw.
went on ebay and autotrader and found the cupra r 5 miles away. Bought it within a hour of deciding to wash the bmw lol. 

Best car i have ever had, so a blessing that the bmw played up that day😁

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Ford F-150.
We got it because it future proofed us for when we got the boat, smowmachines, trailers, house reno's etc.
And because it's not ridiculously expensive to buy and own a V8 in Canada and I like the noise they make.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

2001 Peugeot 206 2.0HDi Eco

Because when we bought it we were young and broke and it costs £30 a year to tax and does easily over 60mpg.

Have had new cars since 2009 when we bought it (207 GTi, Seat Exeo) however, we're back to using this as our main car as we bought our first house together and now we're back to being broke again for a bit 

It's never let us down, done about 200k and honestly, I'd miss it if we ever had to get rid.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

bought my leon fr due to size, space in back/boot (for the bambino) comfort and fuel economy with a bit of poke

bought my fiesta st just because its such a fun little car not the fastest but fun to drive and makes me grin like a cheshire cat when i get it on the twistys!


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

I just have a boring Ford Focus 999cc Ecoboost, nothing fancy like some owners on here 

BUT, I get cheap insurance, cheap road tax, pretty decent MPG, it has a lot of toys and the best bit is it is good to drive, handles brilliantly for a medium size family saloon.

Oh, and the Lunar Sky paintwork comes up a treat :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Gtd best looking hatch, bit of go good economy and great toys as standard


----------



## S7ephen j (Nov 9, 2015)

Seat Exeo Saloon 140 CR sport - Because I had 3 door S3 then the wee one arrived , Picked it up over a grand cheaper than market value as well through my work :thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Bought the M135i because I knew the chances of being able to have a brand new compact straight 6, RWD compact car was disappearing fast.

Not the prettiest, best handling, spacious, economical car around but a real challenge to drive quickly and is always guaranteed to make me smile - already accepted that whatever it is replaced with in 2018 will be a step backwards in the fun stakes


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Needed something cheap, big boot for my GSD, can tow the occasional trailer, won't lose much money and of course fast = Saab Aero 9-5 Estate


Wanted something fun, a little different, cheap, fast and which won't depreciate/lose much money = Impreza Turbo 2000


When I select vehicles, one of the main things for me is that it needs to be something which will hold value. I've found that these are usually the top spec performance varieties over 10 years old which even have the possibility of appreciating in value. If you buy a good'un they don't cost much to run either! The 9-5 Aero is an incredible "do it all" car. I will eventually change the Impreza for an even faster model eventually.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Vx220..looks and performance.:thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Focus ST, performance, practical, comfy... and the 5 pot noise


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Looks and fun to drive, Alfa Romeo GT


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

I went for my gt86 because it's a massive laugh to drive and there's nothing apart from an mx5 that's close to it as a drivers car for the price. Had it two years from new now and even driving to the shops is an enjoyable experience. Makes going to work at 6 in the morning a lot more bearable. 

Also the road trip to Italy via the Swiss alps was easily worth the purchase price!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Had the 180 bhp Esseesse Punto Evo Abarth and loved it. Loved the exclusivity of the brand which made you feel special driving around in it and never had any real bother with it or my 2 Puntos before it despite the common opinion that Fiat's are unreliable. 

When I finished Uni a year later and got my first full time job in my profession I had more money to spare so upgraded to a brand new Abarth 595 Competizione 180 built to my exact specification. 

Just makes you feel special and an absolute hoot to drive. Endless grip, 4 pot brembos brakes that are cross drilled, vented and floated that perform way beyond what a 1065kg car requires, sounds incredible for a 1.4 turbo with the stainless steel monza exhaust. Pops and cracks on demand these days and with the few mods I have added for improved handling/grip plus a remap to 200bhp means you shock a lot of the typical BMW/Audi/Merc drivers who sit on your bumper while you are doing the national speed limit and expect you to move over, even though there is a car in front of you. When the car in front moves over and eventually you do also to let them pass... I drop a gear, plant the foot and leave them for dead in what they think is a Fiat 500 lol


----------



## scrivs78 (Jul 26, 2014)

Audi A6 2.7tdi Quattro remapped - eats the motorway miles, very comfy. 

Lotus Elise 111r - weekend fun, wife always wanted one. 

Nissan Leaf - commute and local miles with free fuel. Charge at work, or via solar panels at home. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Porsche Panamera S E Hybrid - low emissions saves me thousands a year in BIK tax.

Mini Cooper - the GF always wanted, and her ex husband never bought her one. :thumb:


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

*2004 Audi A2 1.4Tdi*

Bought in December 2014 as I needed a reliable 70 mile a day commuter that wasn't going to cost the earth. Costs me £30 p.a. to tax it and does 60mpg day in, day out. Been faultlessly reliable - could get the MOT by post it's that predictable.
Just passed 108,000 miles now so about run in:










*>2016 Ford Focus RS<*

When I sold my spotless E46 M3, I decided that I wanted not only something brand new as I'd not had a new car but something I could use everyday if I wanted to. Having always regretted selling my ST, I thought I'd go the whole hog, get back to Ford and get the newly announced Mustang. Mental huh? So I put my name down for a V8.
But then in the mean time Ford announced the RS was "on the way" so the deposit was moved to one of those in early 2015 as it seemed the more sensible choice. It didn't arrive until April 2016 so been quite a wait.










:thumb:


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

I bought a six month old insignia elite cdti 170 as i really needed a normal family car for the kids, does good mpg, is £30 to tax has every toy on it plus 4g wifi built in so kids love fact they can take their ipads on journeys its keeps them quiet


----------



## darbo (Sep 21, 2016)

Four Grand children made me by the 7 seat X-Trail


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Nissan Leaf, I saw a few posts on here of people getting them which piqued my interest so I went for a a test drive and liked it so much I got one.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

basically, for its drop dead gorgeous looks, had it for about 16 months now, still don't get tired looking at it every morning


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

My S4 Convertible for V8 Top down heaven - nuff said :thumb::argie:


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

Astra 'J' VXR , why , did not need a five door or estate car any more and wanted to put the fun back in to driving.
Fast and comfortable over long distance and a unbelievable hoot to use on B & C roads with the handling , brakes, etc to match


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

2012 new new shape beetle .... most I've ever spent on a car but saw it in profile and fell in love as to me it reminds me so much of the original early beetle shape and as much as I'd love a 50's beetle I need a mile muncher

It has all the bells and whistles with DSG auto box .. sat nav with heads up display .. voice control etc etc

Love it and I can indulge my VW "scene" hobby with it as well


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

Just a 58 plate focus for the usual cheap and easy motoring. Having said that its a really nice drive and place to be. 
I also spend nearly all day driving a 14 plate Renault traffic for work which is.......... Um a van really not much more to it than that.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Bought this 








Because the wife refused to sit in this 








And needed 4 doors for mini me


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Midlife Crisis.


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

Had an old focus (55, 120k miles) which kept breaking down with various issues. After getting the last one - a heater matrix - fixed, I decided to start looking for a new one. 
I worked in bexley and there are a number of Mazda dealers and thus Mazda vehicles in that area. First time I saw one, I was sold!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMS350ZGT (Mar 10, 2014)

I'd owned two Nissan 200SX S14's and was considering buying an imported S15 but I took a test drive in a 350Z and loved it from the moment i sat in it. I miss the kick of the turbo but the torque makes up for it. I've had it four years now and other than a battery and tyres Its given me plenty of smiles.


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

I bought a 2009 Passat 2.0 TDI Estate - beacause i want a Golf :lol:

I wasn't planning on changing the car either....

Well I had been thinking about it and was only really looking for a Golf, and was casually looking whilst sat in the contemplation zone one Saturday morning to see whats about, only using fairly generic search terms (VW, distance form home and budget) and i happened upon the Passat, in budget, decent specs, reasonable miles etc so i thought sod it - have a look, nowt to lose, and 2 hrs later i was driving it home.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

iPlod999 said:


> Midlife Crisis.


Oh hello beautiful.😍😍😍

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

B7 RS4 Avant.

4.2 V8
Manual gearbox 
AWD
427HP
Sounds epic
Involving drive
Has stopped depreciating
And still enough room for the kids and shopping!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

SAMS350ZGT said:


> I'd owned two Nissan 200SX S14's and was considering buying an imported S15 but I took a test drive in a 350Z and loved it from the moment i sat in it. I miss the kick of the turbo but the torque makes up for it. I've had it four years now and other than a battery and tyres Its given me plenty of smiles.


Similar to me this one, but I have recently sold my 350Z that I had for 5 years and now have a Porsche Cayman S. Similar in many ways to the 350Z but quite different in others. It is a bit quicker and the handling is that much more refined and on it's tiptoes. The steering feel was good in the Zed but the Cayman is superb, almost telepathic.

The brakes and gearbox action I actually prefer on the Zed, though they work just as well on the Cayman S.

It's the brilliant handling balance that sold me the Cayman S. The mid engined car is incredible, it just dares you to go. I was considering a 911 too so drove a few and whilst they were interesting and more challenging, the Cayman is undoubtedly a better drivers car.

It's a really good balance of performance, ride and handling that is inoxicating.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

ardandy said:


> Nissan LEAF because 22,000 miles cost me £380 in fuel costs.
> Polo GTI because sometimes fun is better than saving money!


And £18k in electric bills


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

55reg Mondeo ST220, looked round one when I was a youngster and couldn't afford it, never forgotten that day, the right time came and I needed something quick, roomy and comfy, the mpg though!!:wall: if I didn't have a short commute everyday she would probably have to go.


----------



## Dr_T (Jun 9, 2016)

Octavia 2.0L TDi estate for size and mpg


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Volvo C30 R-Design 2.0L. Bought in May 2016

Previously had a MK2 SEAT Leon & was looking for something that had a bit of a premium ish badge, that looked different to your run of the mill euro-box. Alwqys loved the quirky looks of the C30 & didnt see many about so it fitted the bill


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Subaru Impreza. It was an itch that needed scratching. 

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

F11 5 series

Specification and 6 pot rear wheel drive...


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Fiesta ST-3 I got because it was such a laugh on the test drive i couldn't resist it. It was a good price and always makes me smile, cheap enough to run even if i dont use it that much these days.

Fiesta mk6 Diesel, cheap to buy and run and hasnt give too much bother considering it has 141k on now. Also can leave it anywhere or fill it with any junk without worrying about it too much. Does 52 mpg and is comfortable no matter how far your going and i actually really enjoy it to drive and will be sad to see it go.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Love small Fiats. Great daily, goes anywhere, can be parked anywhere, classless, unpretentious.








Coming from a V6 Brera & V6 GT, the absence of a usable Alfa Coupe pushed us towards this. Brilliant to drive, great car but not an Alfa.








Always wanted one. A much admired car from my youth. Mate was selling it in 2010 so had to snap it up. Appreciating nicely too.








Bit of a MLC car. Had a Schuey Sei back in the day and it's the only car I regret selling. Saw this 24k mile factory Abarth & had to have it


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

2011 Volvo C70, because it's getting difficult to get in and out of the 3 wheeler, and I love open top motoring. The C70 is the only full 4 seater hardtop convertible I could find. I didn't want soft-top as it's kept outside, and four seats means it fulfills both every day motoring needs and open top enjoyment.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Love small Fiats. Great daily, goes anywhere, can be parked anywhere, classless, unpretentious.


Like the little panda, smart looking little motor :thumb:


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Christian6984 said:


> Like the little panda, smart looking little motor :thumb:


Thanks. Brilliant little thing. Not cheap with all the options I threw at it (winter, comfort & privacy packs) but a good discount through the Fiat Motor Club. Very smitten. Goes anywhere too


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Bmw E30 m3, had saved money for an integrale evo to replace my 16v, a friend was selling the e30 at an attractive price and as a sucker for an arch flare I decided to buy that instead and run the two side by side for a while.

Bmw e36 316i compact, bought as an emergency runaround when the m3 spat out its gearbox. Cheap, solid, reliable, cheap parts and easy to work on. Very practical and most importantly not a front wheel drive scrabbler. Traded it with a friend for the m3 below, then a couple of years later he wanted something fun again so bought it back as a spare car.

Mk2 golf gti 8v, the mrs needed money after divorcing her ex, wanted something fun and interesting that would be reliable and cheap to run without boring her to tears. I convinced her to try a mk2 and she loved it.

Bmw e36 m3 evo, a friend was after a smaller cheaper car for his girlfriend to learn to drive in and was trying to sell his m3. I came up with a cunning plan, so my 316i plus some cash were swapped for the m3. I was won over by the superb engine which stands up well to high performance engines being built today. 316bhp ( 321ps) from 3.2 litres, pulls hard to 7600rpm but will roll around town at 1000rpm in 6th. The last m car to have a proper cable operated throttle and no traction control. At the time people thought they were just an old BMW, my mate had no interest when it was advertised at £3k. Now values are starting to rise and I personally think the simple understated looks have a certain charm. I've now had it 7 years and done over 100,000 miles in it.

1972 vw camper, couldn't afford a decent one so bought a complete but rusty one which will hopefully see the road again one day....

E46 320i touring, as I'd 'improved' my e36 with modified suspension and coilovers it made it less of a comfortable cruiser. Also the children growing up and lack of folding rear seats were occasionally a pain. Friend of a friend was selling their touring, the mrs liked the look of it, it drove well and the 2.2 6pot despite not being very quick, goes ok and sounds superb.


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

Got an automatic Nissan Note 1.6 after driving manuals for forty years reason my wife broke her back and found using a clutch very painful and difficult.
Great little car with lots of gadgets built in. Not a mobility car just a family transport system


Wee Man


----------

